# Coloring?



## HighlandNor (Feb 6, 2013)

It has been quite a few years since I have owned a Shepherd. I grew up with several and when we moved to Florida, my family bought another one with the idea to show him, till he had a flaw that would not allow it. I am very familiar with what to look for then in coloring in pup. 

My husband has decided he wants a puppy and since I am home now I feel we are ready for one. There is a litter available in Park City, UT. My concern is the pups that they say are available are very tan, hardly any black on them at all. These pups are only 3 weeks old, which I know from experience means they will just lighter. The sire is almost half silver, while the dam is very tan, in fact she does not even look like a shepherd to me. My husband received an email back saying these pups are $500 without breeding rights, $800 with. 

The question I have is has the AKC changed the guidelines for show quality? I have looked at these dogs lines, there is no champions listed. But this seems a little high for this quality of dog. Are there other breeders in Utah, besides the one in Logan?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

any white?


----------



## pariahdogs (Jan 24, 2013)

Do they have a website? Are any of their dogs titled in anything else?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I would not show a dog in AKC personally , I even have what it takes


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

AKC absolutely does NOT mean show quality. All it means is that the puppies have tracked bloodlines. It simply proves the pups are purebred, nothing more.

Do you want to show in AKC or SV? If you want to show in AKC conformation, find a breeder that shows and titles their dogs in conformation. All of their breeding stock should have their hips/elbows cleared and have solid temperaments. (That's just a very, very basic starting point).

Do you have any photos of the parents or pups? It's possible they're very tan if they're sable. 
However, if they only mentioned AKC papers and no titles or health checks, RUN somewhere else with your money.

Expect to pay between $1200-$2000 for a show quality puppy.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

bombs!!!  now


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Konotashi said:


> AKC absolutely does NOT mean show quality. All it means is that the puppies have tracked bloodlines. It simply proves the pups are purebred, nothing more.
> 
> Do you want to show in AKC? If you want to show in AKC conformation, find a breeder that shows and titles their dogs in conformation. All of their breeding stock should have their hips/elbows cleared and have solid temperaments. (That's just a very, very basic starting point).
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## pariahdogs (Jan 24, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> AKC absolutely does NOT mean show quality. All it means is that the puppies have tracked bloodlines. It simply proves the pups are purebred, nothing more.
> 
> Do you want to show in AKC or SV? If you want to show in AKC conformation, find a breeder that shows and titles their dogs in conformation. All of their breeding stock should have their hips/elbows cleared and have solid temperaments. (That's just a very, very basic starting point).
> 
> ...


This. 100%


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I am like this half and half person, like show for the disposition and like working lines for their health, hips and legs! What a handful


----------

